# My wife is a hippy with a recipe for hippy pesticide



## jimdad07 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys (and girls if any are present), my wife has switched us over to organic living which is pretty good once you get used to it. We raise our own beef and supplement with a lot of wild game. We do a garden that is getting bigger every year so I thought you folks would like to know about the pesticide she uses to control the bug population in the garden. She mixed organic garlic with organic olive oil and sprays the plants down. It works great and has kept the bugs down to virtually nothing. Thought I would share.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 13, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> Hi guys (and girls if any are present), my wife has switched us over to organic living which is pretty good once you get used to it. We raise our own beef and supplement with a lot of wild game. We do a garden that is getting bigger every year so I thought you folks would like to know about the pesticide she uses to control the bug population in the garden. She mixed organic garlic with organic olive oil and sprays the plants down. It works great and has kept the bugs down to virtually nothing. Thought I would share.


 
Will it work on cucumber beatles?


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 13, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> Will it work on cucumber beatles?


 
I'm not sure but I can tell you it works great on potato beetles, cut worms and so on.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 13, 2011)

Prob than ,good to know.


----------

